# infusion with subsequent push



## kgallagher3 (Nov 17, 2009)

Coding opinions wanted: 

Scenario: 
Pt has an infusion of caspofungin 10:00am-10:30am, and then a push of caspofungin from 12:00pm-12:14pm.  How should this be coded? 

Does the push time get added to the infusion?  
Should 96365 and 96375 be coded?


----------



## ptrautner (Nov 17, 2009)

i would say that sounds correct


----------



## jccoder (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with the 96365 and 96375.


----------



## AuntJoyce (Nov 18, 2009)

*Infusion with subsequent push*

I would look into this a little further before submitting.  If you are pushing the SAME medication, then it would be added to the 1/2 hour previous to this for a total of 44 minutes which constitutes "the first hour"...the descripton for 96375 clearly states NEW SUBSTANCE/DRUG.


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 18, 2009)

actually you should be using 96365 and 96376


----------



## Dunnehoo (Nov 28, 2012)

I realize this question is a few years old, but it continues to vex me. 96376 is specifically for facilities. If not coding for the facility, should the second code be 96375 (ignoring the "new" statement) or perhaps 96374-52?


----------

